# i lost my sex drive



## siqikegu (10 mo ago)

ok I have to ask this I feel like I have lost my sex drive the reason I don't know why I work a lot and just don't want to have sex with my wife anymore I know we have just had a bit of a dry spell on the sex front but I have just got are sex drive back on track but now I just don't feel like it anymore I just want to sleep and rest the wife is horny but I just don't feel like it. I even try to start a fight so she will not feel like it :scratchhead: but now I just go to bed before her and sleep 😴 she gets mad at this but it just I feel for the best after one month now I still feel like this I have tried to be fair and given her a orgasm from oral but then fall asleep when she is resting not giving her a chance to return the fav. what to do I want to sort this out


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

How long have you been married ? 

Are you not attracted to her anymore ?

It sounds like you are depressed ?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you seen a doctor to have your testosterone levels tested?


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

siqikegu said:


> ok I have to ask this I feel like I have lost my sex drive the reason I don't know why I work a lot and just don't want to have sex with my wife anymore I know we have just had a bit of a dry spell on the sex front but I have just got are sex drive back on track but now I just don't feel like it anymore I just want to sleep and rest the wife is horny but I just don't feel like it. I even try to start a fight so she will not feel like it :scratchhead: but now I just go to bed before her and sleep 😴 she gets mad at this but it just I feel for the best after one month now I still feel like this I have tried to be fair and given her a orgasm from oral but then fall asleep when she is resting not giving her a chance to return the fav. what to do I want to sort this out


More info required.
How old are you and your wife?
How long have you been married?
Do you have children and if so, what are their ages?


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

siqikegu said:


> ok I have to ask this I feel like I have lost my sex drive the reason I don't know why I work a lot and just don't want to have sex with my wife anymore I know we have just had a bit of a dry spell on the sex front but I have just got are sex drive back on track but now I just don't feel like it anymore I just want to sleep and rest the wife is horny but I just don't feel like it. I even try to start a fight so she will not feel like it :scratchhead: but now I just go to bed before her and sleep 😴 she gets mad at this but it just I feel for the best after one month now I still feel like this I have tried to be fair and given her a orgasm from oral but then fall asleep when she is resting not giving her a chance to return the fav. what to do I want to sort this out


Starting a fight to avoid sex is very not cool. You need to stop that crap immediately.

I've been through a period of lower libido in the past. You should take a look at your lifestyle. Are you getting enough sleep? Working too much? Staring at your phone too much? Unhealthy amounts of light that disrupt healthy day/night cycles? Are you not working out or lifting weights? 

You gotta take care of the root health issues in your life and prime the pump. Prime the pump means that the more sex you have, the more you'll end up wanting it until you return to your natural appetite. 

Until that happens, try being a little more nice and accommodating to your wife.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

siqikegu said:


> ok I have to ask this I feel like I have lost my sex drive the reason I don't know why I work a lot and just don't want to have sex with my wife anymore I know we have just had a bit of a dry spell on the sex front but I have just got are sex drive back on track but now I just don't feel like it anymore I just want to sleep and rest the wife is horny but I just don't feel like it. I even try to start a fight so she will not feel like it :scratchhead: but now I just go to bed before her and sleep 😴 she gets mad at this but it just I feel for the best after one month now I still feel like this I have tried to be fair and given her a orgasm from oral but then fall asleep when she is resting not giving her a chance to return the fav. what to do I want to sort this out


Do you still masturbate? If so, how often? 
And do you watch porn?


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

My physician differential diagnosis

1. Low testosterone
2. High Estrogen 
3. Depression
4. Medication side effects (especially SSRI and Beta Blockers)
5. Excess stress
6. Poor sleep
7. Type 2 Diabetes or Pre-Diabetes
8. Hypertension
9. Obesity
10. Poor diet (independent of the above 3)
11. Porn use
12. Excess masturbation (sometimes any is too much)
13. Relationship issues


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Don't give up hope....could be something easily solved. What's your age?


----------



## Schek (Jul 2, 2019)

Latent Asexuality should be added to the list. It isn't always something "wrong" - sometimes it's something that's gone unrecognized.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

siqikegu said:


> ok I have to ask this I feel like I have lost my sex drive the reason I don't know why I work a lot and just don't want to have sex with my wife anymore I know we have just had a bit of a dry spell on the sex front but I have just got are sex drive back on track but now I just don't feel like it anymore I just want to sleep and rest the wife is horny but I just don't feel like it. I even try to start a fight so she will not feel like it :scratchhead: but now I just go to bed before her and sleep 😴 she gets mad at this but it just I feel for the best after one month now I still feel like this I have tried to be fair and given her a orgasm from oral but then fall asleep when she is resting not giving her a chance to return the fav. what to do I want to sort this out


well well well.....that resonates with me; I could have wrote that post. First when it happened, when my wife noticed, I went to my doctor to see whats what,. Turned out my testosterone was very low, 279 I think or something like that. That worked for awhile, but then my libido started to wane a little again, but not as much as when it initially happened. So what I think happens is that our drive slowly starts turning from spontaneous to reactive as we get older. I don't get horny like I did when I was younger, but if I think about it for a few hours or all day, I do find myself wanting it. 

Our solution was to schedule our intimate nights. That way, on those days, I can put my head into it and when night time rolls around, I'm ready to go. But if i'ts not one of our nights and my wife starts messing with me, I usually have to back off, most times I just tell her "honey, I love you but i'm not even close" meaning my heads not in it so my little guy won't cooperate. I do offer a massage and anything else she wants beside PIV. She usually doesn't take me up on it though, thinking I'm only doing it for her.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Just a little note. The brain plays a huge part in sex. 

I spent most of 2020 castrate. That means no testosterone according to medical tests. No libido. NONE.

However, I had sex almost every day. I missed maybe one day each month. No testosterone needed, just intent. Wanting to pleasure a loved one helps loads. 

So when I see some of the excuses I understand that mental state plays a huge part of what happens.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Yup..BOTH..your heads have to be in the game
.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

@siqikegu if you keep this up and do not at least talk to your wife about the issue and seek a solution, you may end up losing her to an affair or worse, she will leave u. Usually when roles are reversed here on TAM, most of the advice is not to live in a sexless marriage and divorce, same advice applies to your wife.


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

Another one post wonder.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Loves Coffee said:


> Another one post wonder.


Yes, rarely do OP`s give updates.
I suspect many are trolls and some stop because they are not receiving the advice they prefer to read.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

siqikegu said:


> ok I have to ask this I feel like I have lost my sex drive the reason I don't know why I work a lot and just don't want to have sex with my wife anymore I know we have just had a bit of a dry spell on the sex front but I have just got are sex drive back on track but now I just don't feel like it anymore I just want to sleep and rest the wife is horny but I just don't feel like it. I even try to start a fight so she will not feel like it :scratchhead: but now I just go to bed before her and sleep 😴 she gets mad at this but it just I feel for the best after one month now I still feel like this I have tried to be fair and given her a orgasm from oral but then fall asleep when she is resting not giving her a chance to return the fav. what to do I want to sort this out


Re your question what do I do to sort this out?

Share what you understand of and what you think of the advice offered here thus far.

Are you getting this, other questions?
Additional information on your situation?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

1 2 3 mods?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Healthygeek20 said:


> Prostate Health And Solution For Prostate Problem
> 
> Prostate is a small gland that is part of the male reproductive system. It's supposed to be about the shape and size of a walnut.
> It rests below your bladder and in front of your rectum. It surrounds part of the urethra, the tube in your penis that carries pee from your bladder.
> ...


Lost libido is not a urinary problem.


----------

